# Corsair H60 + i5 4670k



## mfgchris (11. Februar 2014)

Nabend zusammen

Ich habe eine frage an euch allen hier 
und zwar habe ich mir vor paar tagen eine gebraucht h60 für meinen 4670k gehollt hatte mir
bessere kühl ergebnisse erhoft.
aber der CPU erreicht unter stress test stolze 74C° wie im Screenshot
zu sehen. Jemand irgendeine Idee wie ich die Temps noch bisschen runter bekomme?

freue mich über eure tips

lg


----------



## Stueppi (11. Februar 2014)

Kannst du die Spannung senken?


----------



## mfgchris (11. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gerade versucht auf 1.05v zu gehen aber ging nicht PC ist runter gefahren.


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2014)

mfgchris schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht auf 1.05v zu gehen aber ging nicht PC ist runter gefahren.


 
du bist in einem schritt von 1,23v auf 1,05v runter? die vcore senkt man testweise in 0,01V schritten^^

Les dich mal ein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html


----------



## mfgchris (11. Februar 2014)

Jetzt habe ich in im Standarte Takt bei 1,05 laufen ohne oc


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2014)

mfgchris schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich in im Standarte Takt bei 1,05 laufen ohne oc


 
LIES DICH EIN

Dann weißt du auch, was du amchst und was möglich ist


----------



## mfgchris (11. Februar 2014)

alles klar werd mich mal hinsetzten


----------

